# How can one tell when they've cleared customs



## jon330cic (Jul 30, 2005)

BMR2009 said:


> You have got to be kidding.
> 
> My car has been in Brunswick since 10/12, and it's still there (according to BMWNA & Harms). Maybe they crashed the car into a pillar or something. Or, they use the LIFO system!


I know the frustration... If it makes you feel any better (probably not), I dropped my car off a week before you did and my car arrived in Brunswick 8 days after yours. 39 days from drop off to off-loading in Brunswick. Your car did this in 24 days. I guess we all manage to get a test of patience at one end or the other in this process...


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Newman said:


> That can't be right. My car was loaded onto the Guardian Leader and hit port 10/25 (Sunday). My car better not still be in Germany!
> 
> ~David


Well, the only way to get accurate and current/updated status of your car is to call the BMW European sales number and give 'em the last 7 of your VIN.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Adrian let me know today that my car is being released to trucking. While I hope nothing happened to the car, they really aren't required to disclose it (depending upon the amount of damage). That said, I don't think anyone could do a better job fixing it than they could. 

Yes, I do have another car to drive around. I was driving my Ferrari around but it was racking up the miles so I rented a car. 

I agree Asaseaban, my patience has been tried. It is a price that must be paid if you want to do an ED though, and I knew going in so I can't complain. I just don't want to be on the tail of the bell shaped curve. I plan to buy at least one more for ED, and maybe two (will be watching the 4wd version closely). Also, I worked in a body shop for two years while in college and can tell you if the bumper was replaced, it may have been cracked, or deeply scratched where a crack may occur. Replacing the plastic bumper will guarantee there will be no paint cracking later on. Sometimes dimples can't be hidden perfectly either, and replacement is in order. If they didn't tell you, it's unlikely you would have found it. 

We used a blue light to detect body damage and after-market painting. I am a pro at finding paint work; sanding marks, overspray, poor taping, clear-coat overspray, poor claying (to remove overspray), or sllightly painting over a bolt or plastic piece. No one does a perfect job, no one. Also, a paint meter will tell the tale almost instantly--variances do occur, but they are consistent on body panels so simple comparisons will tell you. Disclosure is always the best way to go no matter.


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

asaseaban said:


> Well, the only way to get accurate and current/updated status of your car is to call the *BMW European sales number* and give 'em the last 7 of your VIN.


Can you share this # with the forum? :angel: Might it be in our paperwork somewhere?


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

hans delbruck said:


> can you share this # with the forum? :angel: Might it be in our paperwork somewhere?


1-800-932-0831


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

asaseaban said:


> 1-800-932-0831


You are a hero to many of us ... thank you!!


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is the latest info i received about my car

_"Hi, 
Your bumper was painted today so it should be released to trucking sometime early next week.
Please feel free to call us next week for another update"_


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Hans Delbruck said:


> You are a hero to many of us ... thank you!!


Glad i could help  Just remember they goto lunch from 12 - 1pm NJ time so you may get a voicemail if you call during lunch time.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Adrian just sent me an email informing me the car is at his dealership, and it looks great. 

Checking the BMW site, and Harms, it's still at the VPC and hasn't cleared customs yet. I must admit, it is still the best system for tracking a custom car I know of, so some disconnect is unfortunate but not surprising given all the variables.


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

BMR2009 said:


> Adrian just sent me an email informing me the car is at his dealership, and it looks great.


Congrats! A weekend trip for you?

Adrian is super :thumbup: too.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

The fee to truck it down here is reasonable, considering a 12 hour drive. . I will go get it if they can't pick-up and deliver quickly--opportunity costs start to come into play.


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

*I CLEARED CUSTOMS IN 3 Days!*

Delivered from brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 16:48:31 1 
liner release brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 14:45:10 
customs release brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 00:00:00 
discharged brunswick, ga 26-10-2009 21:15:59 1 
loaded on vessel bremerhaven 09-10-2009 20:58:00 1 
received at terminal bremerhaven 06-10-2009 12:14:23 1 
booked bremen 29-09-2009 13:54:37 1

Now, if I only knew what "delivered from brunswick" really meant...... am I waiting on a truck to the VPC now, or is it already at the VPC?

The BMW website now says it is "at preperation center".

The funny thing is that I spoke to the PDC early on the 29th and they didnt know then that it had been released. I was told they check status every day and they will be calling me and my CA as soon as it's released to set up a PDC date.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I called EH Harms directly to find out when my car was released by customs.

http://www.ehharms.com/beta contact us.htm


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

jonezy said:


> Delivered from brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 16:48:31 1
> liner release brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 14:45:10
> customs release brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 00:00:00
> discharged brunswick, ga 26-10-2009 21:15:59 1
> ...


Just wondering how accurate that info really is....
Mine shows custom and liner release 3 days before the ship arrived at port.
hmmm... have a feeling these numbers aren't confirmed without the '1' at the end in the status column. Maybe customs does release everything at 00:00:00 each day.

DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 30-10-2009 23:00:00 1
LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 27-10-2009 15:21:07 
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 27-10-2009 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 06-10-2009 17:00:00 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 05-10-2009 15:00:00 1
BOOKED BREMEN 02-10-2009 15:51:25 1

-Harry


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

The time stamp on the customs release is perplexing. I thought it might be because the car is techincally out of the custody of the shipping agent while in customs, and customs probably doesnt bar code scan the car like the shipping agent must. Who knows?! It's all a black box at this point.


----------



## mcg-doc (May 3, 2005)

jonezy said:


> Delivered from brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 16:48:31 1
> liner release brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 14:45:10
> customs release brunswick, ga 29-10-2009 00:00:00
> discharged brunswick, ga 26-10-2009 21:15:59 1
> ...


Way cool! Our car was on the same boat. Also dropped off in Brunswick. I will have to call Adrian Monday morning


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

asaseaban said:


> "no records found" indicate they have not loaded your car onto the vessel/ship yet.


Mine is, got loaded on 10/29, I have both the VIN and Bill of Lading, and I get "No Records Found".

Any ideas?


----------

